# Payment at French Automated Autoroute Toll Booths



## Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

Has any one had any experiance(do they work?) using:-
Barclays Debit Card (Connect) or the Post Office Travel money card. Your help will be very much appricated.
John


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Snow said:


> Has any one had any experience(do they work?) using:-
> Barclays Debit Card (Connect) or the Post Office Travel money card. Your help will be very much appreciated.
> John


Yes they do work with your debit card, however I would be loathed to use a debit card, better to use a credit card, then if thing go wrong you have recourse through the card company, they also accept cash.

Wobby


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have used HSBC and Nationwide Debit cards okay, only takes about 1 second for the machine to read it and spit it out again.

Mike


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

No problem with Abbey/Santander debit card either.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

[/font] * 

Hi

We used Post Office travel card over last couple of years in various places in France. However, only a few autoroutes would accept them. Credit and debit cards seem fine everywhere but the Post Office card which is an Electron card was rarely accepted on the road automatically or at manned kiosks. The exception was I believe the SANEF autoroute network which is in Northern France which did accept them at least last year! Credit cards are so quick...if you can get under the height barriers!!! You have to press a button to request a receipt though if you want a record. Hope this helps.*


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

My biggest problem with using the automated booths has been the random amount they sometimes charge as they are unattended and are guessing at you being a big truck. Late at night with no-one around it can be quite difficult if you feel you have been charged too much (as I am sure I have)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

ceejayt said:


> My biggest problem with using the automated booths has been the random amount they sometimes charge as they are unattended and are guessing at you being a big truck. Late at night with no-one around it can be quite difficult if you feel you have been charged too much (as I am sure I have)


I was just about to post similar.. Some have height sensors and can register you in an upper bracket and charge the commercial vehicle rate..
As for the card use I always just hand my HSBC card to kiosk person..
Lot faster than messin with cash and youve got a record afterwards on your statement..


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely concur with last posts.

I thought they must have a weight sensor, but now you mention it it could also be a height sensor.

Unfortunately my van is about 3.2m high, so I reckon I was charged full commercial vehicle rate- I know it was about 10 Euros more than another motorhome on the same section.

Is there any redress?- and how? Not a human being in sight.

Credit card was straight in and out, no pin numbers or anything, but I suppose at those rates they can afford the odd false card! :roll: 

Incidentally when we entered the Portugal toll section near Badajoz, and came off at Evora some 37 miles later we counted a total of 13 vehicles which passed us-Nearly 3 miles between vehicles. Not quite the M25 then.

Paul


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe height is gauged over the front axle

Hence some A class 'vans get hammered (ask me how I know) while coachbuilt might get away with a category (or 2 ) lower

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm hoping to register at Liber T and get a thingy so I can whiz through without queueing. As far as I can determine, you pay 2 euros a month for the priviledge and get a monthly bill but you do not pay the 2 euros in any month you do not use. (This could be wrong as my French is even worse than my English).

The only thing that has stopped me so far is filling out the form on theire website which inconsiderately is only in French and therefore do not know what info to put in some boxes.


I am going to phone them up next week and see if I can do it on the phone.

Note... Only available for car size vehicles. (I think)


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

There is normally a button to press to allow you to speak to someone and you just tell them' camping car' and they reduce the tariff.
It's worked for us.


----------

